

Rosetta probe discovers sinkholes on comet surface - anigbrowl
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/rosetta-found-sinkholes-comet/

======
anigbrowl
Paper from Nature (free to read):
[http://www.nature.com/articles/nature14564.epdf?referrer_acc...](http://www.nature.com/articles/nature14564.epdf?referrer_access_token=0Czga70gIvFNLu2CTBfp79RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0MEVlMDt4ZEI0nZQMRTxBAxtcgUtjuVPCiS7xFbekHm24IigdsayuFqUz3GkxQog7pEVg52PvcShLsnU9wPETHtV1ac1J1n_JQpHMvE5XFA4ENPXJUQFUo_FU49X7i8kFCV7IEnIAcaXK8QdsXy4bw9&tracking_referrer=www.wired.com)

------
celias
The "eggs" remind me of the round stones found in glacial mills

[http://www.gletschergarten.ch/Garten.4.0.html](http://www.gletschergarten.ch/Garten.4.0.html)
[http://www.igsoc.org:8080/journal/1/9/igs_journal_vol01_issu...](http://www.igsoc.org:8080/journal/1/9/igs_journal_vol01_issue009_pg488-490.pdf)

------
ChuckMcM
I keep wondering if Philae is going to be blown off the surface by something
like one of the geysers that they mention in the paper.

------
personjerry
Plot twist: They really are dinosaur eggs, launched as debris from Earth
during the impact that wiped them out.

